# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل الأهرام الموجودة في الجيزة ، كانت منزلا لفرعون ؟

## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لعل الموضوع يكون سخيفا للبعض منكم ، ولكنه سؤال خطر ببالي منذ مدة ، وهذا عندما رأيت المسافة الكبيرة بين الأهرام - الجيزة - والبحر الأحمر ، الذي كان فيه غرق فرعون .
وسؤالي: هل الأهرام الموجودة في الجيزة ، هي نفسها الأهرام التي كان يقطنها فرعون ؟

.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

المشهور أن الأهرامات عملها الفراعنة كمقابر وأضرحة  لملوكهم لا منازل.
أما فرعون موسى فالله أعلم باسمه وهل كان يقيم في الجيزة أو غيرها.
وهل البحر الذي عبر منه موسى وقومه هو البحر الأحمر أم البحيرات التى كانت تفصل سيناء عن مصر قبل شق قناة السويس أم غيرها.
وطالما لم تذكر في القرآن فلا فائدة من البحث عنها وتصبح من الفضول والأولى أن ننشغل بما يصلح عباداتنا وعقائدنا وما لم يطلبه الله منا أو يخبرنا به فالبحث عنه من التكلف .
وقيل إن محمد على لما أراد بناء قناطر النيل أراد هدمها ليستفيد من حجارتها لكن إمكاناته لم تسمح له وليته فعل وأراحنا منها  :Smile: 
وجزاكم الله خيراً أختنا الكريمة على إثارة هذا الأمر ليتم مناقشة الحكم الشرعى عن البحث عن هذه الأمور .

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عموما هذا رأيك ، وطرحي لهذا السؤال لا يعني أني منشغلة به ، ولكنه استفسار كأي استفسار يخطر ببال أحدنا *ويود* لو يجد له إجابة ، فإن عدمت فلا ضير في ذلك .
بارك الله فيك على الإضافة .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

هل ثَمَّ أثر في تعيين البحر الذي أغرق الله فرعون فيه ؟

----------


## ابن عسكر

قرأت منذ سنوات لمن يشكك بنسبة الأهرامات إلى الفراعنة ،،،
والله أعلم ..

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> قرأت منذ سنوات لمن يشكك بنسبة الأهرامات إلى الفراعنة ،،،
> والله أعلم ..


لعلك تعني هذا الرابط أو ما شابَهه :

قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام

مقالة للباحث : محمد سمير عطا

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في الجميع 
وهناك أيضا أهرامات اكتشفت في أمريكا الجنوبية ، مما دل على أنها لم تكن من اختصاص الفراعنة وحدهم . رأيت هذا في إحدى وثائقيات قناة المجد .

----------


## أبو أحمد بن عامرين

أظن أن قوم عاد هم بناة الأهرام .......فلا يستطيع شخص عادي نقل حجارة كهذه ...و الله أعلم ..

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

الأخت الفاضلة : يقيناً لم تكن الأهرامات مكاناً للسكنى بل مقبرة للفرعون

الإخوة الأفاضل : أين قوم عاد بالأحقاف باليمن من حضارة الفراعنة بمصر؟؟؟!!!

----------


## مصعب الجهني

مخطوطة : تحفة الكرام بأخبار الأهرام 
تأليف : الحافظ السيوطي 
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=m001022.pdf

----------

